# Can i take my tortoise places?



## shelbyxoxo (Jun 5, 2012)

To the beach, over families house (perfect backyards), etc...


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 5, 2012)

Why would you want to? I don't approve of folks doing that with just about any pet. It can add stress, give them a chance to get into trouble, find something bad for them to eat, cause damage, ect.., I know several folks who do take their animals to places, it's just not something I would do... except for education purposes.


----------



## ascott (Jun 5, 2012)

As a general practice  Tortoise and turtle are not the frequent flyer type of critter....now, with that being said---you will find the occasional tort/turt that has such a personality that some travel appears to actually be aok.....

Also, before I get jumped  I must say that visits to the beach and public places with high traffic could prove to be horrible for your tort/turt and may even prove fatal....there are so many uncontrollable obstacles when venturing out into the world where you would not normally find a tortoise (naturally)...

So, visits from one home to another (where no hazards are--dogs and wild adorable children as well as some not so gentle adults) and vacations and such---may be alright if you happen to have one of those personable torts that are adventurous and maybe have been secure enough with you that you can introduce new adventures as part of their world....

I would caution to not expect a tortoise nor turtle to show the same appreciation lets say a dog would....you know what I mean....?


----------



## Talka (Jun 5, 2012)

My Russian likes to watch cars. He's absolutely fascinated by them and it's funny to watch his little head turn as he follows each one down the road with his eyes.
I have a clear container I used once to take him to work to hand him to a friend (she had to watch him for 10 days) and he looked out of the container the whole time in apparent awe at the world around him.

The car ride was another story. He hated that. He cowered, dug, and was generally stressed the hell out.

So, if you can take your tort somewhere within 10 minutes walking distance, and you know there's no dogs, children, pesticides on the lawn, or dog poop, then you can take him somewhere. Otherwise I'd keep him home. Also, watch him like a hawk. All it takes is one flower patch to hide in and you'll never see your tort again!


----------



## Baoh (Jun 5, 2012)

I used to take my animals with me back and forth when I kept Testudo species and an errant redfoot. I was pretty young, though, and I consider those past actions to be unnecessary for my particular situation at best.

Once, I had to go visit a family member who was dying. I just had a runt one-egg clutch hatch before I got the call. He was soft and small and vulnerable. I would have to be away for long enough that things could go South quickly. I do not concern myself in this way with what I consider to be established or robust animals, but this one was fragile. I transferred him to a suitable travel container with various comforts and set out on my trip. I was soon t-boned driver-side by a gal who though going way over the speed limit while texting was the best thing to be doing at the time. My dog flipped inside the car from the impact and my girlfriend at the time smacked her head on the door/window. I was hit pretty directly. The car was totaled. The tiny tortoise was dug in with some moss and did not flip, hit, or otherwise bang into anything. However, the tortoise died shortly thereafter in a matter of an hour or two. A necropsy showed a lot of internal bleeding and physical damage/tearing to the organs, which was likely from the force involved in the accident.

Due to this, I tend to be cautious about traveling with my tortoises for situations that do not involve a move, a local animal sale, an educational exhibition, or a vet.


----------



## Greg T (Jun 6, 2012)

car rides absolutely stress my torts out. I only move them when absolutely necessary now. If you want to clean your torts intenstines and kidneys out though, simply drive them around the block. But you better have a large waterproof container!!


----------



## Zamric (Jun 6, 2012)

WalkingRock LOVES to visit the school...but the ride to school is another matter entirely! Like Greg said...intestines and blatter are completely empty upon arrival.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 6, 2012)

I really can't decide if it's the car that stresses Joe out, or the knowledge that he may be on the way to the vet. 

He is generally better on the trip home than on the way to somewhere.

Just how much pee and poop can one Greek do on a journey?!


----------



## Zamric (Jun 6, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> I really can't decide if it's the car that stresses Joe out, or the knowledge that he may be on the way to the vet.
> 
> He is generally better on the trip home than on the way to somewhere.
> 
> Just how much pee and poop can one Greek do on a journey?!



I bet it's a WHOLE lot less than a 80lb Sulcata! (this trip ALWAYS calls for a cleaning of my truck bed after the trip!)


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jun 6, 2012)

Baoh said:


> I tend to be cautious about traveling with my tortoises for situations that do not involve a move, a local animal sale, an educational exhibition, or a vet.



I agree with this.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 6, 2012)

I love taking Bowser places. She's been to my mom's house, Gamestop, Walmart, gun stores, Petco, Petsupermarket and other places. She was in the halloween costume contest at Petco last year too! I give her a warm bath before we leave to make sure she does her business before we leave. It's great to be able to educate people and answer all the questions that they have about her. Kids love petting her too. She does great in the car and when we get to where we are going she just loves to get pet by people and wants to explore. We have a great time. She usually has a lot of energy when we get home and wants to run around more, lol. I think she is used to it because she has been growing up used to going places. If you check out her Facebook page by clicking the pic below you can see her adventures.


----------

